# More Wahoo Porn 5/18/13



## BajaBob (Feb 4, 2010)

It is turning out to be an excellent spring for wahoo. We made another trip just past the edge on Saturday and had multiple bites and landed one 35 pound wahoo. Super blue water past the 131 but the wahoo were inside the 131 in dirtier water. This wahoo came on a black Marauder lure fished with a trolling sinker close to the stern; maybe 50 feet back. Enjoy.

Bob


----------



## Tim Gibbs (Dec 13, 2012)

*Tim Gibbs*

Awesome Wahoo and Gag! A wahoo has been number one on my hit list for six years since i bought my own boat but haven't caught one yet! Great catch!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice haul, & goood eating!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice hoo!!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice wahoo! Good eats for sure!


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Outstanding fish...congrats.h


----------

